# Which output...



## cha2ga (Apr 21, 2006)

1. Is there a drawback to using an HDMI to DVI adapter? My tv is a 57" Hitachi RPTV and does not have HDMI. I currently use DVI on my 811, but would have to use and adapter if I upgrade to a 211.

or

2. If I hookup an Oppo DVD player to my DVI, then my satellite box would have to be hooked up via component. Is this bad? Can I receive/view all HD channels this way? Is there a loss in PQ? 

and

3. I have read in other posts that some people have DVI and Component hooked up from their satellite receivers to the tv. Why would they do this? Am I missing something?


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

i use both,easy to switch back and forth,sometimes component loses color and sharpness,most of the time it is fine.on dvi picture is not correctly centered,waiting for a software fix on that


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I had a DVI - DVI cable that I was using with an SA 3250HD cable box, but I kept getting error messages on the TV, so I switched to component.

But now I'm using it with a HDMI to DVI adapter with the 211 and it works great.

The SA3250 box supported only 1 output at a time, but the 211 supports all outputs simultaneously. I haven't tried using DVI and component. 

I suppose some channels may look better but I've found that the digital approach (HDMI/DVI) is better than analog (component).


----------

